

If you liked Coin video, here there are more videos from its filmmaker. - malditojavi
http://sandwichvideo.com/

======
rayhano
Awesome, would love to get their thoughts on a video for Wigwamm

~~~
malditojavi
Actually, they want to make videos not only for big companies but also for
small products > [http://sandwichvideo.com/how-it-
works/](http://sandwichvideo.com/how-it-works/)

